# Pigeon with clipped wings not eating drinking



## MB_Ahmedabad (Apr 8, 2013)

I found a dog chasing a pigeon as it could not fly because the wings were cut accidently or manualy. I took it and put it in a box with lot of small holes to breath and gave some peanuts, corn and water but it is not taking any of these things since last 2 days. It looks okay and tries to fly but it can't. If I release it, then the eagle or a dog may eat it. When will the feather grow and what should I give to pigeon so that it eats. when I go near the box it gets frightened. This is the 3rd day..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have a cage where he can see out? a picture of the wings would help as we are not sure if he is just ill and can't fly or really does have clipped wings or flights gone. so a picture would help on which way to go with this.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

a picture will help a lot 
u can give the bird some bajra,wheat,or the common feral feed (get it from a pet shop near u) it takes about 3-5 weeks (i think) the wing/feathers/flights to grow back..


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You will have to handfeed him if he doesn't eat. It will die of starvation. Can you describe his poops?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If the flight feathers need to regrow that will take 4-6 weeks depending upon how they got lost in the first place. 

Terry


----------

